# Alvarez vs. Mcgregor ufc 205



## ASHOP (Sep 20, 2016)

Conor McGregor next fight: Joe Rogan hints at Eddie Alvarez fight at UFC 205 | Metro News


----------



## *Bio* (Sep 20, 2016)

Alvarez will take him down and grind him out round after round.  McGregor's weakness is his ground game.  Conor's only hope is that he can utilize take down defense.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Sep 20, 2016)

Yea, not a good match-up for McGregor, especially on the cardio side of things. Alvarez is the real deal. I think McGregor is dumb and should drop back down to his appropriate weight where he holds the belt and people have been waiting for awhile already to fight him.


----------



## *Bio* (Oct 4, 2016)

MR. BMJ said:


> Yea, not a good match-up for McGregor, especially on the cardio side of things. Alvarez is the real deal. I think McGregor is dumb and should drop back down to his appropriate weight where he holds the belt and people have been waiting for awhile already to fight him.



I think the reason for this fight is because McGregor has too much trouble making 145.  He's stated in the past that he wants to move to 155.  If he takes the title, the UFC can promote him as the only person in the UFC to ever hold two belts, even though Dana has said he has to relinquish one of the belts (obviously the 145 strap).


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 5, 2016)

Here's everything Conor McGregor said at the UFC 205 press conference - YouTube


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 5, 2016)

This card is STACKED!!! 

I can't wait for this UFC card, man look at all the names on the undercard, let alone the main card...wow!


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes it is!


----------



## kubes (Nov 6, 2016)

Great looking card I can't wait for this!


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 6, 2016)

I think Thompson is going to beat Woodley!  I also think Gastelum is going to be a really tough fight for Cerrone.  Cerrone just stated that he wants to fight on the New Years Eve card but he would have to get out of this match safely for that to happen.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 6, 2016)

*Bio* said:


> I think Thompson is going to beat Woodley!  I also think Gastelum is going to be a really tough fight for Cerrone.  Cerrone just stated that he wants to fight on the New Years Eve card but he would have to get out of this match safely for that to happen.



I think its very possible that THOMPSON could win this one.
I hope CERRONE can pull this one off,,he's a warrior and I'm thinking as hard as he works,,its going to pay off eventually.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 10, 2016)

Rashad Evans vs Tim Kennedy has been pulled from UFC 205 and might be rescheduled for UFC 206.

Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy now targeted for UFC 206 - MMA Fighting


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 11, 2016)

Ahhh, man! That sucks.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 11, 2016)

A razor ripped EVANS,,sorry to here he wont compete in 205.


----------



## Bionic (Nov 12, 2016)

This is gonna be the first fight that I root for McG.  I don't hate Eddie and Conor's schtick is pretty repetitive but it would be cool to see someone do something that's never been done before on such a historic night in a historic venue.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 13, 2016)

Bionic said:


> This is gonna be the first fight that I root for McG.  I don't hate Eddie and Conor's schtick is pretty repetitive but it would be cool to see someone do something that's never been done before on such a historic night in a historic venue.



Not done in the UFC.  Remember, Dan Henderson held the PRIDE middleweight and light heavyweight title at the same time.

I have to pull for Eddie in this one.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 13, 2016)

Here are the fight results...

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/12/13602060/ufc-205-results-alvarez-vs-mcgregor

Meisha Tate retired after her loss tonight.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 13, 2016)

**SPOILER ALERT**

Connor McGregor KO'd Eddie Alvarez in the 2nd round!  McGregor beat him senseless in round 1 as well...knocked him down 3 times!!  Eddie looked very one dimensional and kept circling into Connor's left hand.  McGregor stuffed the take down attempts by Alvarez.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 13, 2016)

Congrats to Conor, he is backing up his mouth. I know why he is acting like he does....$$$$, but I just wish he'd tone it down a few notches. He has a tone of talent (not saying he is the best fighter), and Alvarez looked totally amateurish, and his is a damn good fighter. He's funny, but then at times, I cringe.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 13, 2016)

CONNOR schooled ALVAREZ!! I was real disappointed in EDDIE but it proved to me CONNOR is better than I've given him credit for.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 14, 2016)

I agree with both of you.  Alvarez fought a terrible one dimensional fight...he kept circling right, straight into Connor's left hand...over and over...what a dummy!

I thought Woodley vs Thompson should have been a draw across the board.  Thompson out pointed him in three rounds...I don't know what the [email protected]#K Woodley was doing in the 5th...I guess he was gassed.  The round where Tyron beat Thompson down was a 10-8 round which saved his bacon!!

I'm a believer in Connor...not a big fan but a believer.  If he can beat Khabib then he'll be king!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 14, 2016)

I also had the Woodley/Thompson fight as a draw, the same as you. I was disappointed to see Woodley get the nod. He had 2 very dominate rounds, one as a 10-8 imo as well, but that doesn't erase or surmount the 3 rounds that Thompson won. I don't know how Thompson got out of that choke in the 4th, that was amazing. I agree, Woodley most probably gassed himself from that as he did NOTHING in the 5th.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 15, 2016)

If Conor can beat Nurmagomedov and Ferguson, it would really cement his legacy that he is trying to build and claim as the best fighter. I wonder if the UFC will give a title shot to either Nurm or Ferguson, or have them both fight first before matching the winner up with Conor? It will be interesting. 

Nurm is good all around and unmatched on the ground imo, and Ferguson is lanky tall and unorthodox, but with a lot of talent and skill to go along with it. 

Then again, they could have both Nurm and ferguson fight, and in the meantime, give somebody in the 145 division a shot at him as well. Those guys are getting ripped off waiting.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 16, 2016)

MR. BMJ said:


> If Conor can beat Nurmagomedov and Ferguson, it would really cement his legacy that he is trying to build and claim as the best fighter. I wonder if the UFC will give a title shot to either Nurm or Ferguson, or have them both fight first before matching the winner up with Conor? It will be interesting.
> 
> Nurm is good all around and unmatched on the ground imo, and Ferguson is lanky tall and unorthodox, but with a lot of talent and skill to go along with it.
> 
> Then again, they could have both Nurm and ferguson fight, and in the meantime, give somebody in the 145 division a shot at him as well. Those guys are getting ripped off waiting.




McGregor will relinquish the 145lb belt...he was talking about moving to 155lbs a while ago because it was getting too hard to make 145lbs and Dana already told him he had to give one up.

I hope Nurmgomedov gets the title shot...he's 24-0!  Oh, one thing I want to say, I have a whole new respect for Michael Johnson...Khabib was beating the sh*t out of him...one nasty head shot after another and he stayed in there...I wasn't a fan before but I there's no way not respect someone who can take an ass whoopin' like that and keep going!!  Anyway, I think Khabib vs McGregor and then Ferguson gets the winner.


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 16, 2016)

Alvarez didn't attend the UFC 205 press conference but finally released a statement.  He brought up the exact thing that I said about circling into the right hand instead of moving left.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/15/13637720/eddie-alvarez-releases-statement-on-loss-to-conor-mcgregor-i-f-cking


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 16, 2016)

I agree, I think Khabib deserves the nod at the title, I mean it's only right imo, considering he only lost it due to an injury. Yea, ol' Michael Johnson got his head beat in and still survived the fight, that was pretty amazing. This is a 100% MUST STAY ON THE FEET fight for Conor if he faces Khabib. If he gets taken down, Khabib will win the fight no questions at all. Neither fighter was hurt at all in their fights, so maybe this can come soon...hopefully.


----------

